# Upgrade My Older Lowrance Elite7



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Looking for advice. Think I'm going to have to pry the wallet out and upgrade. Real happy with 7or 9" screen, no need for networking, Easy to use GPS. Basically used out of C-town. I already have the Lowrace power and transducer wires in the boat. Would you stay with Lowrance or go with other manufacture?


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Garmin UHD 93sv, lots of sales right now on them, I bought two, excellent locator, usually in the $1,099 range but right now you can find them for $699 with the last year transducers.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

^^^^^ what guppygill said


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Replaced my bird with the Garmin 93sv and very happy with it. 

Kip


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

most likely youd have to upgrade your wiring as well as transducer. I am thinking of going with Garmin 106sv? Cant recall trhe model number..


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree with guppy on the garmin, they seem to be on top right now.


----------



## resident53 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, for your help


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I paid a little more and stuck with Hummingbird with MSI. I’m kinda used to how the Bird works and Didnt want to change , also owner reviews say HB mega side imaging is a little more clear. I’ve never looked at Garmin and HB compared see by side, so I don’t really know.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I loved my helix models and had a good idea how to use them but I like the touchscreen and the network capabilities of the Garmin plus I think the garmin is a little clearer. But the humminbird is a good unit too.


----------

